# Insurance costs



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

Gonna get worse ?

Motorists could face double digit price hikes in car insurance costs for the foreseeable future, experts have warned.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/news/insurance/2010/11/drivers-face-soaring-car-insurance-costs


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

FFS

Any way to get more money out of us. spend years building up your no claims and then they wipe it out by hicking the cost up.

I give up. going to get a push bike and detail that :wall:


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

As always they punish the people who follow the law the most.

My insurance this year when I got my renewel was 110% increase on last year. Shopped around and got it for £200 less than last year.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Definitely shopping around is the way forward. dont settle for the first one, play them off against each other.

Also for males, add an older female to your insurance that has a good insurance record. this will lower it believe it or not. :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

My renewal has just come through and it's gone up £240! despite another years NCB - which makes a mockery of the system really, as I don't yet have maximum NCB's (only being 25). 

Shopped around online, suprise suprise, the same company I'm already with are some £200 cheaper than my renewal!! The cheek! But still £40 above what I paid last year, which quite frankly, stinks.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't hear this at work so sorry if it isn't what i think it is, but it may well be relevant - http://www.parliamentlive.tv/Main/Player.aspx?meetingId=6923

And an exciting read http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201011/cmselect/cmtran/writev/591/contents.htm


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Every year people seem to tell me insurance is going up, and every year I shop around and get it cheaper than the previous year. If you have a good shop around I'm sure the costs can be brought down quite a bit. One thing that brings your insurance down a fair amount is the amount of miles you do in a year, I do about 6,000 and if I did 12,000 it would have been an extra £80 quid.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine still drops each year.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

When you see some of the absolutely ridiculous quotes for insurance work that garages submit that are approved you wouldn't be surprised. 

I've seen quotes where wheel alignment was £195 + VAT! - simple repairs are £2,000 etc. I think the insurance companies don't thoroughly understand the value of the repair and the garage gets a damned good payout. 

Now there are some excellent bodyshops doing excellent work, but for every one of those there are some shonky ones where I am sure the insurers are being ripped off.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Tricky Red said:


> When you see some of the absolutely ridiculous quotes for insurance work that garages submit that are approved you wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> I've seen quotes where wheel alignment was £195 + VAT! - simple repairs are £2,000 etc. I think the insurance companies don't thoroughly understand the value of the repair and the garage gets a damned good payout.
> 
> Now there are some excellent bodyshops doing excellent work, but for every one of those there are some shonky ones where I am sure the insurers are being ripped off.


You are right, but that is only one factor of many unfortunately. The whole system needs an overhaul.

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree, things need changing. I couldnt even get a quote from sky, some prices are just so far apart.


----------



## 185sport (Aug 27, 2010)

Just had my renewal in, £350, up from £240 last year. Jumped on the comparison sites and surprise, surprise the company I'm currently with (Hastings Direct) came up the cheapest at £225.

I'll phone them and see what excuse they have for attempting to extort £125 extra out of me for just renewing. I don't think I'll insure with them on principle as I can get it elsewhere for a few pounds more.


----------

